
Hackchains – The Worlds First Wearable WI-FI Jammer - anavies123
https://www.hackchainz.com
======
ukulele
Using this is against federal law in the US, so I suppose buyer beware.

Edit: source
[https://transition.fcc.gov/eb/jammerenforcement/jamfaq.pdf](https://transition.fcc.gov/eb/jammerenforcement/jamfaq.pdf)

Edit 2: selling and marketing it is also against federal law, and the seller
appears to be a US resident with credentials listed in the Kickstarter.
Facepalm.

------
IncRnd
This is a great idea, but I'm not sure of the legality in various
jurisdictions.

The video has a disclaimer to only use this on one's home network for
protection. However, less than a second later it is shown in a car, presumably
for wardriving.

The text of the page says in passing that multiple attacks can be launched,
yet only one is described. If I need to deauth people on my network, I think
I'll do it myself.

Great idea, though! Thank you for sharing.

------
diimdeep
It is ESP8266 starting from 3$ [0] [1] and
[https://github.com/spacehuhn/esp8266_deauther](https://github.com/spacehuhn/esp8266_deauther)

This kickstarter should not exist.

[0]:
[https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=ESP8266](https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?SearchText=ESP8266)

[1]:
[https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=ESP8266](https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=ESP8266)

~~~
YouKnowBetter
Thanks for this! I know what I am doing (after the ali stuff has arrived in a
couple of weeks).

------
xnodeza
Heh. I almost hope that they make a ton of money out of this. It's so bad its
almost pretty good. Would it qualify as a satirical fundraiser?

------
justhackedme
That kickstarter is hilarious.

It's a scam.

------
cgb223
I feel like these things could do a lot more harm than good if put in the
wrong hands...

------
est
tl;dr esp8266 deauth attack. You can DIY for as low as $1.

